# Ride in Rusk TX



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

*Alto TX*

*Shiloh Ridge*

*936-858-2193 or 1-800-432-3965*


*Summer Bash*
*June 12-15 2009*

$40.00 per Off road vehicle and 1 person for the weekend
Additional person over 16 $15.00 for the weekend
Wet T- Shirt and whale tail contest cash prizes
Parental discretion is advised 
No one under 18 with out parental written consent

Call 1-800-432-3965 or email [email protected] 


**this year there will be a pre-paid camping fee for all power and water sites and water only sites for all event weekends**

__________________________



















RIDE THE STOMPER!!


New at the RIDGE

for reservations and information contact Kelly


----------

